# How to show SU models on this site?



## mpooley (4 Nov 2006)

How do i do this? 

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Nov 2006)

Mike, you can export a JPG of the model (File>Export) and then post that image on a web-based phot album. Link to it from there. Use the Img button above the text window, paste the URL for the image and click the Img* button. I use Photobucket.com for my images and they actually give you a link with the IMG tags to copy and paste.


----------



## Colin C (4 Nov 2006)

Thanks Dave as I was going to ask this myself


----------



## mpooley (5 Nov 2006)

thanks Dave - will try that


mike


----------



## Colin C (13 Feb 2007)

Hi Dave 

I am trying to save a file to a Jpeg in SU 6 but I cant seem to do it ](*,) 

Can or some else help please. :? 

Regards Colin


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Feb 2007)

Colin, try the following:

Click on File. Hover over Export. You should get a flyout menu. Choose 2D Graphic. Click on that and save your file.

Let me know how that goes.


----------



## Colin C (13 Feb 2007)

Thanks Dave 

You are a gem  
It works and I see what I was doing wrong ( trying to save a 3D model :roll: )

Regards Colin


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Feb 2007)

Glad to help and will you tell my wife what you said?


----------



## Colin C (13 Feb 2007)

Dave R":wlcniy0x said:


> Glad to help and will you tell my wife what you said?



Its not just your wife :wink: :roll:


----------

